# contour cutting with dark transfer paper



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

My question, is there anyway when you contour cut dark transfer paper with a vinyl cutter seperated objects like letters to keep them lined up after you peel off the backing.
I know there's transfer paper but you can,t use that heat press will melt it.
Any body have suggestions ? I can do it out of vinyl because you don't peel the backing but more than 1 color can't use vinyl.
Thanks Joe


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

The transfer tape we use wont melt, but it also wont transfer the picture well and it wont release after heat pressing. 
Does anyone have a solution for using standard opaque transfer paper with contour cutting?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

What about magic mask? I've never used it myself, but there are several on this forum that have. I think I recall reading that it's touchy and it depends on the brand transfer you're using. I also read somewhere that a sign guy/gal uses sign tape 4075 R-tape conform. I've been meaning to try this method, but I haven't had a chance. I know that the AT-60 clear choice for signs melts as I did try that when I was in a pinch.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> I can do it out of vinyl because you don't peel the backing but more than 1 color can't use vinyl.
> Thanks Joe


Joe,

I've successfully used 5 colors of vinyl on a shirt just this week and I use 3 -4 on a regular basis. Maybe post a picture of the design so we can see if it's layered? I would never layer 5 different colors, but you can line them up next to each other or slightly overlapping pretty easily and I've only been in the business a short time and I don't have a problem doing it.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Layering vinyl can work, but why go through the trouble, if you can just print and cut. It is the way to go.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use magic mask, it does not melt and releases well. Some designs it might leave a sticky residue, but it will roll up using your finger. I contour cut Jet opaque. I apply the mask with a squegee. Mike


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

out da box said:


> Layering vinyl can work, but why go through the trouble, if you can just print and cut. It is the way to go.


My personal preference. I'd rather go through the hassle of layering vinyl if I can vs. using opaque transfer paper. If I had a roland that could print on vinyl that'd be my first choice, but since that isn't in the budget right now I make due. 

I love JPSS, but I've yet to find an opaque that I'm that crazy about. I can bleach, hot wash, hot dry etc. over and over again with the JPSS and in the end the difference in color is very minimal, but washing opaque is touchy and it still doesn't hold up to the standard I'd like. The first shirt I made with opaque has been washed maybe 10 times and the black ink is coming off in spots. Granted I wash warm and dry med high, but I still want something that will hold up better than 10 washes.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Where do they sell magic mask, it's worth a try. A vinyl cutter that prints would b great but not in the budget either, need more buissness


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

You should be able to print on opaque transfer paper with a standard epson inkjet, then contour cut with the gx24.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have an epson r1800 printer and a 34" plotter that contour cuts, my problem is kepping all parts of the image together on sparated images. on opaque transfer paper


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

laz0924 said:


> Where do they sell magic mask, it's worth a try. A vinyl cutter that prints would b great but not in the budget either, need more buissness


You can get Magic Mask from Imprintables. They are a preferred vendor on this site.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for responding


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

nottypical said:


> You can get Magic Mask from Imprintables. They are a preferred vendor on this site.


While we do offer the Magic Mask, it's not the mask that I'd recommend for this application. Magic Mask will only handle about 310 degrees. Anything much hotter than that will melt the mask. 

The Mask i'd recommend is the Stretchprint Mask. It is plenty tacky and rigid enough to pull the letters off the transfer paper. It also has a much higher temperature rating - I've tested it up to 400 degrees. 

Thanks!!


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I spoke to someone at inprintables he said strech print will handle the heat but he doesn't think I can use it for this application. He said once you put the transfer on the mask it woun't come off so I would have to weed it first and lay it out then put the mask over it I guess. I will have to buy a roll and play with it.


----------



## Jabeau (Apr 6, 2008)

The mask I'm recommanding is the Poli-Tape 853, this is low tack mask recommand for laser transfer paper for dark, it handle over 350 degrees and the beauty of it, you can see thru. I'm using it for over 3 years and it do'es the job well.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

mY OPAQUE PAPER PRESSES AT 375 DEG,DO YOU THINK IT WILL BE OK AND WHERE DO YOU GET poly tape 853?


----------



## Jabeau (Apr 6, 2008)

In USA you should be able ordering it at TheMagicTouch USA and you should keep your temperature at about 345-350 degrees


----------

